# random period



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I just got my period 10 days early. Usually I'm in agony, bleed heavily and have warning pain before I get it. This time I don't have any cramps, just persistent aching and pain where my ovaries are. My muscles ache all over and I feel shivery. Also the blood is really dark, almost black. Anyone else get weird periods like this?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I don't know how old you are, but irregular periods are not uncommon to women who are starting perimenopause. Since this seems to be a little new and unusual for you, don't worry but run it by your doc just to be on the safe side. Take care.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Is it possible you could be pregnant and having inplantation bleeding. Could be anything though.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm not pregnant, and i don't think it's perimenopause as I'm only 21.I sometimes got periods like this when I was teenager, with black clotted blood that lasted for 10 days.


----------

